# Colors for variable contrast paper.



## Grandpa Ron (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a very old enlarger that does not have facilities for color filters for variable contrast paper. However, I received and interesting suggestion from a board member indicating it might not be to hard to add the color filters.

 I do have several large colored gel sheets I bought for experimenting with B&W film in my view camera. I would appreciate it if someone could point me to a variable contrast paper color chart, to see if I can match the gel sheet colors, to the colors needed for the various contrast grades.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2020)

Here is the fastest and easiest way to do it, provided your enlarger has a relatively small column the column is not too steeply-angled.Take a large A clamp and clamp it to the enlarger column beneath the lens. Place the multi contrast filter on the wide end of the A clamp. Boom! You have a filter holder.This will not work on all enlargers.

A few weeks ago someone posted a photo of the complete Ilford set of multi-contrast filters. In order.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 27, 2020)

Derrel said:


> A few weeks ago someone posted a photo of the complete Ilford set of multi-contrast filters. In order.



Here....   Ordering of Gelatin Filters


----------

